# DX code for unknown LMP



## cindi (Nov 25, 2009)

What diagnosis code would you use for an ultrasound being done to determine fetal age due to unknown LMP?  Thanks Cindi


----------



## imjsanderson (Nov 25, 2009)

V28.89


----------

